# Barry, oh array



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pnone call from my lovely Barry

In givannie ( so ok I cant spell it) 

But he's loving it

Up in the mountains, punishing that poor hank

Cheered my day

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

You mean he has got through a whole day without breaking something??   

Peter


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Nah Peter...he's knackered his chair!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He may have, or he may not

But those two are amazing

It's always him that posts

But Michelle is always in the background

Supporting and putting up with our Barry

Aldra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

She has to be some kind of Saint   

XXXX

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Quite agree Peter, she must be some woman to be able to cope with that fellow. always breaking something and who knows when or what, he must be a fruitcake :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

She knows when she is on to a good thing :lol:  

And he is a definite good thing  

And she sounds really lovely

Alda


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Pleased to hear they are still getting around, much better news than a couple of year ago.

Definitely a fruitcake, me also and proud of it, aren't we Aldra  

Norman.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

He's in his usual spot, legless up the side of a mountain.  

Good luck Boss, keep on having a good time. Kay is on her way, there is no-one at the rudder 8O 

R  ger


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought Giverny was in Normandy Sandra. :? 

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gavarne in the Pyrenees Ray

We didn't go up to the Cicque when we were there in May as the weather wasn't brilliant, next time. fabulous area if the weather is fine

Hopefully next time Albert will have passed his test and we will have the Honda to explore on

Barry says yesterday was wet but the forecast for the next few days is looking good so they may stay put

We have just come back from Coastal Wales watching mad Brits including our family run in and out of the sea jumping over the waves
:lol: 

Some magnificent beaches and coves around Wales the weather wasn't great though some part days were lovely

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I havent been on the forums much so needed to speak to my Favourite Girl! 

Busy sorting a computer out back home right now so sat in the Ti with the laptop and got distracted!

It is brilliant here. We did come this way in 2010 but have seen so much more on this trip.

Here are a few pics which include Mrs D in front of the Cirque and europes longest waterfall which I think is 450 metres high, an Idiot on a scooter right at the end of the road above Gavarnie at over 7500ft and a flipping Giant Marmot we found. Bit grainy but he was ths size of a Great Dane!! Honest!!!!  There are loads of them around here.

Wonder what they taste like? Fresh stores are running low. 

[fullalbumimg:e235304d31]1970[/fullalbumimg:e235304d31]

[fullalbumimg:e235304d31]1978[/fullalbumimg:e235304d31]

[fullalbumimg:e235304d31]1986[/fullalbumimg:e235304d31]


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You, my lovely one are trying to make us jealous

And you are succeeding  

It looks fantastic

Fingers crossed next time we will have the scooter with us and get to see much more. we will be picking your brains when we get back :lol: 

Have a fabulous time both of you and we will see you when you get back

sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Moved round to the Cirque de Troumouse now which is up a right old goat track but a superb wild camping spot.

Had a good blast down to the town 14 miles below on the old Scooter.

Sadly for the second time in 6 years I sent the screw on top of the Thetford down the waste pipe on the Aire at Gavarnie. 

Luckily I have one of those rubber things for putting on tow bars which fits perfectly. Not sure I would risk carrying a full one on the bike anymore though.

I have no idea how but I have a very very weak wifi signal using the antenna right in the middle of nowhere. Just enough to access mobile MHF. 

Hope you enjoyed your trip to Wales Sandra.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

See he did break somthing today :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Misty
just reading some of his blogs Hank the Tank how does he manage to get away with so much???   
Misty


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

You have done what now?    

I know you are potty, but at least I thought she might have got you 'potty trained' by now :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

And TWICE in six years!

Wait till they hear this on Fruitcakes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Haven't we all nearly done that ? Lol
Jo


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics btw and I would be jealous if I wasn't in San Diego at the moment :lol:
Sitting looking at the long ships in the harbour.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sadly I cannot get into Fruitcakes Geoff as I think the wifi is coming from a cowshed 10 miles down the vally which is still using a 56k dial up modem. 

I am thinking of writing a proper PDF download travelog for the Pyrenees rather than the usual drivel in the blog although I might do both.

Cirque de Troumouse is awsome and the wild spot at the bottom is great. We went all the way up on the bike this morning and hiked across the tops.

Weather looking good for the next few days as well although yesterday afternoon and last night you couldnt see a hand in front of your face.

Loads of Marmots although I still havent managed to catch one for the barbie!

Wish I could post some more photos but not possible right now.

Off up the Cirque de estaube this afternoon.

Might need a week in Benidorm after all this Chris Bonnington malarky.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't know, aren't all those circuses pretty much alike? I think I could very quickly go onto circus overload.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Must be marvelous to have so little to occupy yourself Barry that you can just swan off up an alp enjoying the scenery.!!

Yes I am jealous, not of snow covered peaks but the vistas and valleys. We only have 2m high maize to look at for the next month.
We always seem to be shackled to a lawn or visitors or ailing friends.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Long way from the Alps Ray!! I could have walked into Spain the other day from the top of the pass at Gavarnie!  But I take your point.

Probably moving on to Lac D'Estaing tomorrow on someones recommendation off here. 

Will be sad to leave the mountains. Maybe we just wont! 

The broken Chair finally completely flattened itself tonight. I was outside in the field sat in it while it drinking a well earned Leffe after climing the equivelent of 2 Kilimanjaro's whilst playing Stairway to Heaven on the Guitar to entertain the Spanish and French vans that had pulled in but for some reason 100 yards away and it finally completely went just while I was at the good bit where it gets faster after "OOOH it makes me wonder!" but being a true Artiste I carried on to the end in a horizontal position. The show must go on!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

tugboat said:


> I don't know, aren't all those circuses pretty much alike? I think I could very quickly go onto circus overload.


Tuggers, every circus needs a clown and I think Barry is just the right candidate!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A lovely clown

So ok I'm biased

But I'm so glad I met him and he is now my friend

A very special friend

Aldra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

barryd said:


> Probably moving on to Lac D'Estaing tomorrow on someones recommendation off here.
> 
> mmmm nearly caught up with you then , in Gavarnie heading Cauterets next. By the way thanks to you and others for steering me to Gavarnie, it maybe old hat for some on here but for us first timers it is the most breathtakingly beautiful place we have been yet .


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

"...climing the equivelent of 2 Kilimanjaro's whilst playing Stairway to Heaven on the Guitar"

There is no end to this boy's talents :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> "...climing the equivelent of 2 Kilimanjaro's whilst playing Stairway to Heaven on the Guitar"
> 
> There is no end to this boy's Bulls..t :lol: :lol: :lol:


fixt that for you Geoff.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Not that far away we're on an ACSI site on the med at Canet it's one we first visited with the kids 25 years ago still run by the same family but not quite the same characters that the original msr Gill was, temp in mid 30sbut we are going to drift over to Blaye via caumont sur Garonne to meet up with an old rugby mate who has been resident here for 11 years and I've only just found out that I must have passed his house a dozen times ,


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Hope you enjoy Lac D'Estaing Barry.
We are on our way back over to Calais on Thursday and may go back there again for a few days. Can't make our minds up whether to go to Germany and the Mosselle or just head south in France. The weather looks better for France at the mo so it looks like Gruissan and the Pyranees.

Richard.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Howdy all. Yes cheers Richard. We loved lac d'estaing. Spent two nights there. Right where you parked! Thanks for the tip.

I had to make a seat (see broken seat thread) out of the bust dinghy which is now in a skip and a big log in order to play the guitar to the sheep, horses, cows and the odd Motorhome that gathered around but it worked well.  superb place at night. The stillness and stars were fantastic.

We have done three cols today having had a night in Lourdes last night including the torch light procession and are now at fabreges lake just near the French border. I have some work to so tomorrow for my best customer who for some reason has chosen to rip up there entire building and move everything while I'm away! 

Thinking if venturing over to the Spanish side to sallent Gallego, tramacastilia and down towards the medieval village of sas del Rey catolico. Then either back into France or down to San Sebastián and the coast. Any tips appreciated.

And Sandra you little minx! Just wait till I get hold of you!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Above should read near Spanish border! Can't edit mobile facts!


----------

